# best scope for ruger .357



## gspman (May 24, 2009)

I have a ruger gp100, 6in stainless that I am very happy with. I am thinking about a scope for it. I have never used a revolver with scope. 
I also understand some problems a scope will present such as a new holster, new carry position. 
I think it might be used primarily for plinking and possibly for whitetail deer and more likely for backwoods defense
:smt1099


----------



## gspman (May 24, 2009)

*best scope for .357*

JEEEEEZZZZZZZ....i never actually asked my question, sorry

Are there any considerations that I should be concerned about that are different from those of a rifle?


----------

